# Jajoba Oil



## Ariesgirly (Nov 10, 2005)

I noticed that a few brands of make up include this in their ingredients. I have oily skin, will this add to acne or more oil production? What is it used for?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 11, 2005)

Jojoba oil is the oil that's closest to our skins natural oil so it should not make acne worse.
When I did my Aromatherapy course at college we would use this (as a base for the essential oils) on anyone with acne because I doesn't break you out any worse.


----------

